# 1988 Schwinn Sierra



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Not that this is a high end bike or one for the history books, but I thought I'd share a few pics of my near mint 88 Schwinn Sierra.

Had to throw a newer set of tires on the bike that I had hanging on the wall. Other than that she's all stock.

The black chrome finish still looks like new.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Wow. Clean. It looks like it just came out of the box. I sold a ton of those, and that brings back lots of memories. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

The lady I purchased it from said that her husband rode it 5 times around the block back in 88 and then they hung it in the garage for the next 21 years.

I need to find some nice 1.95" gumwalls to run on it...the 2.125s are a bit fat for my taste.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ya, those tires do look pretty aggressive. Better tone it down a notch.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Now that is cool!


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

ratrodbikes said:


> The lady I purchased it from said that her husband rode it 5 times around the block back in 88 and then they hung it in the garage for the next 21 years.
> 
> I need to find some nice 1.95" gumwalls to run on it...the 2.125s are a bit fat for my taste.


Nice bike, very clean.

FYI: - that is an '87 model. 
- going from 2.125 to 1.95 will be barely noticeable. I have seen many tires marked 2.125" that are the same thickness as a 1.95".


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice...when did Schwinn go from lugs to tig? I figured the late 80's would still be lugged frames...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

cousineddie said:


> FYI: - that is an '87 model.


Good memory. I was thinking the same thing.

I originally opened this thread expecting either the '88 Lime Green / Yellow or the Electric Blue / Chrome model. (The year that saw the Exage Mountain shifters that were screwed to the brake lever, and always fell off.) I like the OP's bike better than the '88.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Very nice...love that black chrome


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks sooooo clean. I have an 88 High Sierra that my father bought new. He rode it though and the condition is nowhere near that nice.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I love those bikes. That is the very first bike I ever purchased to resell. Mine was just as minty. Picked it up for $20 at Goodwill. I even remember the day I bought it, Dec 31, 2003.


----------



## jjbod1 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sweet :thumbsup: I would just hold on to that one if it was mine.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

Found out one of my kiddos may need to have her tonsils out so it looks like this one will go on the auction block. :sad:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ratro, best if you read the faq about advertising and taking out a classified.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> Ratro, best if you read the faq about advertising and taking out a classified.


I cannot find the info that you are referring to....please post a link.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Well, Ratro, I had a look and you are correct, it isn't there. Asked the mod and he just shrugged his shoulders. Ok, maybe it's only an unwrittenn rule that I thought was actually written but usually you get a classified if you post a bike for sale on this forum.


----------



## ratrodbikes (Mar 10, 2008)

pinguwin said:


> Well, Ratro, I had a look and you are correct, it isn't there. Asked the mod and he just shrugged his shoulders. Ok, maybe it's only an unwrittenn rule that I thought was actually written but usually you get a classified if you post a bike for sale on this forum.


I gotcha....if it's any consolation...I wasn't intending to sell this one when I posted it here. We have this lousy health insurance with a $6000 family annual deduct and my wife informed me a couple of days ago that my daughter's tonsils have to go....so bye bye minty Sierra.

Thanks for checking into that for me though.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Asked the mod and he just shrugged his shoulders.


Hey! No I didn't!

If you're going to put actions in my shoulders, at least represent them well please.

You asked about a particular set of regs, that you thought were here. I looked, and didn't see them either. I responded that if you thought something had gone missing to PLEASE let me know, and I would look into it further. I cannot possibly be expected to recall every detail, of every aspect throughout the entire history of this board. If you remember something being here, and it was moved, deleted, or otherwise dropped off the radar I want to know, so I can make it right. This place functions on us all helping, not simply asking a question, not getting the answer you expected, then throwing me under the bus. I never even heard back from you on this.

Look, I'm a massively busy guy, running a one man shop in mid summer is a lot to deal with all on it's own, let alone play with all the cats in the herd here. Think you can cut me some slack if I can't spend lots of time researching something as soon as you think of it? I did respond, tried to help, and asked for feedback which I never got....

Funny thing was, I saw that bike listed on ebay this AM, and though to myself, odd, isn't that the one just on the boards this week? So I take a peek, and see I got pinged for being a slacker more or less, and I take exception to that.

Upon further investigation, (again, unless you recall something that is not here now, which was at some point) I can still not find anything related to what you're referring to, here in VRC rules. I did find this in the main forum rules though....

"3. The message is an advertisement or spam.
(NOTE: It has been an "unwritten" rule for us to let it slide, when people who buy an Mtbr Classified ad, post in the forums. However, due to the recent increase in these ads, we will now be locking these types of posts. And you may NOT post an ad in more than 1 forum. ADDENDUM: Posting "What's It Worth" type threads may be considered spam and may be deleted at the moderator's discretion. Check our Classifieds section for similar bikes/parts for value.)"

That's about as close to what you were trying to find, that I can find, and I got the impression you were referring to something within the VRC, no?

This is a done deal anyway, Ratrod, sorry about your kids tonsils, and your bike, health insurance games just suck.

I just don't want folks thinking that I don't care, or that I just sit here racking up deposits from MTBR for all the lucrative side deals I have going, due to my vaunted position

Peace, and happy Sunday, I'm out for a ride now:thumbsup:


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

It's way too nice to ride, that's for sure. I bet it would ride very well though.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Ooops*

MCS:

Didn't mean for it to come off that way. I may have made it sound like you didn't care and what I mean to make it sound was that you weren't sure where it was. No offense intended, of course. I didn't think of looking in the other location, but now I know.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> MCS:
> 
> Didn't mean for it to come off that way.


Thanks, and that's what I hate about the written word, so much more can be made of it, than actually exists.

My apologies for being so jumpy


----------



## ru-tang (May 20, 2009)

I picked up the same bike, although in much worse shape. I really like the chrome, and it seems that the chrome is under all the paint. Is there a way to strip off the paint to expose the chrome for the whole frame?

Also, there seems to be some rust coming through the water bottle bosses. I imagine theres lots of surface rust on the inside of the tubes, does anyone have any ideas on cleaning out that rust before applying new frame saver? I was thinking some type of solvent, but something that won't eat the paint . . . maybe its just a strip and re-paint type of job . . .


----------

